
Facebook has turned data against us. Here's how we fight back - known
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/data-personalisation-algorithms
======
atrilumen
[https://twitter.com/coreytrampe/status/1210885461083918337](https://twitter.com/coreytrampe/status/1210885461083918337)

------
karmakaze
This made me chuckle:

> The backlash was so extreme that Twitter reinstated the time-based timeline
> [wait for the punchline] two years later.

There's no call to action here. All it says is customization is better than
personalization while accepting that the internet must be ad powered. The
larger problem to solve is filter bubbles.

~~~
ggggtez
I really don't know what to make of the filter bubble discussion. I get the
feeling that the problem began well before social media. The political divide
in the USA is what fuels those bubbles, and that started well before Facebook
and Twitter.

Social media almost certainly accelerates the divide, but I'm not sure we can
entirely ignore the fact that there are billion dollar corporations that feed
off of it.

In the best case, we can say we just want to point out blatant lies. But those
lies are often reinforced by traditional media, politicians, etc. Facebook has
repeatedly said they will _not_ come out on the side of truth. They'll let any
politician lie as much as they want, even if it would otherwise break their
ToS. How can we break filter bubbles if the powerful are allowed free reign to
execute disinformation campaigns?

------
chank
Seems like the way to fight back is to not give them your data in the first
place. Stop using their services/apps.

------
hatenberg
Not one word what the actual harm is. I mean I get it, Facebook is evil, but
this whole article feels like someone (using ads as a business model crying
witch (data! Ads!) to an angry mob without one piece od explanation what the
actual harm is.

------
caiocaiocaio
Right below the headline, there is a prominent Facebook icon, providing free
publicity for Facebook, as well as allowing Wired to use Facebook as a
marketing platform.

